# Building a sand/salt box



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

How do you protect surfaces where sand and salt is stored 
I'm curious if there is a need for those folks that store their sand and salt on concrete or ashphalt surfaces. How are you doing it to prevent concrete from craking and run off of melting sand/salt into a river which runs next to my property? How would you build a self contain area? Any suggestions?




:waving:


----------



## tileman (Mar 2, 2003)

I don't want to sound smart but if you are going to save salt through the summer build a roof over it. This will also keep it dry in the winter no lumps. My feeling is if your going to do it do it right the first time. It will be money in your pocket down the road.

Tileman


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

ToyotaPower, before you start storing salt contact your state to find out if there are any regulations regarding storing salt and building salt storage structures. You'll also find there are very specific requirements regarding distances from streams, lakes, wells etc. 

The fines for violations usually make any advantage in having your own pile worthless. 

If you're storing a sand/salt combination you could use a structure with a roof or just put a tarp over it. 

I plan on building a salt storage out of concrete blocks. If you're interested, there was a recent thread discussing building something out of concrete blocks.


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

I only want to store it during the winter months. I don't want to keep going to pick-up a yard of sand/sant every time it look like snow is coming


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Toyota.... here is the link to the thread Mick was talking about.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9447

~Chuck


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Rent a 20 or 40' storage container. Less than 100 per month, it is water tight and mobile. A skid steer or compact tractor will fit right in it.
Dino


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Dino-

How do you fill it, and how much will it hold ?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Run the salt in with a skid steer. There are quite a few Members here that do it. With the pile's "angle of repose" you should be able to get about 40 tons in a 20' unit. Maybe more if it is treated with Magic.

I have used one before for pallets of salt. You can't really double stack the container fully with a skid steer and forks though. On the bottom, you can do 2 rows, side by side, but need to move the forks to the left or right, depending on which side you want the pallet. Then one goes on top of the two bottom ones, right in the middle. It takes a bit of work, but at least you can stack them. If you rent a storage trailer, you can't stack pallets, and it's a waste of space (unless you have a loading dock to drive a skid steer or forklift into it).

~Chuck


----------



## t4dodge (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ToyotaPower _
> *I only want to store it during the winter months. I don't want to keep going to pick-up a yard of sand/sant every time it look like snow is coming *


What kind of spreader do you use on your truck?

--edit-- scratch that...I just saw your other post...


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

So, you have the bulk salt dumped next to it, and then run it in by the bucketful ? How long does that take for 40 ton ?


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

T4Dodge, I have a 3/4 yard electric Down-easter spreader on my Toyota pick-up, custom made to fit. 

I fill it usually with a half yard of sand/salt.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I too run a "homemade" 3/4 yard spreader on a Toyota. Handles it with no problem. No more overweight then my fullsize when fully loaded to spread.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I came across this site for the cement blocks for making a storage area it's www.conigliaro.com they are called plas-crete wall blocks .


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey cat,ya building a salt shed or a bomb shelter? I gues in the event of a nuclear fallout we would all have to buy our salt from you


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Well if ya gotta build one you should build it right.Those blocks are very clean and look nice as a finished product but a bit pricey.I have a place not to far from me that sells it so i just get enough for a few storms ,where i have a tailgate sander.That is the same blocks that the state of mass. uses for there salt sheds and a coverit garage put on top of it.


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

this past season we tried something new at a jobsite. the first year I took the site over, the previous contractor had built the bin out of the large stackable concrete blocks in 4 6 and 8 foot lengths. other than bobcats, stakebodies and a flatbed, I have noway to move the block at the end of the season. so this year we decided to purchase several pallets of versa lock block and with 2 to 3 pallets of material built a 3 sided wall to contain a triaxle delivery. on this high profile commercial property, the red block also blended into the surrounding environment better, rather than huge concrete block. at the end of the season we break it down and store it at our shop.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

That's not a bad idea very easy to move and store but your back must be breaking lifting those 80lb blocks.


----------

